

Inside the Startup-Generating Secrets of Y Combinator (2012) - ekpyrotic
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2012/10/y-combinator-start-up-think-tank

======
mlchild
I always found the idea of YC's 'secrets' funny, because if there's one
organization with its central philosophies laid bare for all to see and
consider, it's YC.

I wish we had so much detail on the founding principles of other organizations
(in thoughtful essay format, say). We'd know a lot more about what makes
groups of people succeed and fail in achieving their goals.

------
seism
Thanks for posting a very impressive essay. In particular it gets the idea
across of how much starting up is a human experience, not only a process. I'm
not able to find a previous discussion of it here, or any validating
references. Anyone?

------
pskittle
good advice :"eat sleep program and exercise"

~~~
jw2013
May be you left out the most important thing, that is talking to users to make
sure you are making things people want. Jessica Livingston in startup school
2012:

"We tell people that during YC there are really only three things you should
focus on: building things, talking to users, and exercising."

~~~
theorique
OK, so for best practices, we have:

* eat

* sleep

* build something that people want

* talk to users so that you know what they want

Anything else of note?

